
How Fast Can You Type a Million Letters? - cfadvan
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-fast-can-you-type-a-million-letters/
======
didgeoridoo
This was an utterly brutal nerd-snipe on a Friday afternoon. Damn you, cfadvan
and FiveThirtyEight. Damn you.

My (likely wrong, certainly non-proven) solution is here for those looking for
a laugh:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1w3lt5mpMQyyV2LWDspMR...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1w3lt5mpMQyyV2LWDspMRB69C5QKodJ-
uP3zU0UWHbBc/edit?usp=sharing)

------
jannotti
In emacs, 9 keys. M-1 0 0 0 0 0 0 i

~~~
jannotti
It also seems to have pretty much locked up my emacs. I guess I deserved it.

~~~
perl4ever
Did it eventually finish? I just timed myself (start with an empty document to
finish with a million i's) using the method I mentioned, and it took 1:01.19
for an average speed of 16KB/s.

~~~
jannotti
It actually finished adding the i's pretty quickly (a few seconds), it was
navigation afterward that was a challenge. Probably because emacs is optimized
to navigate with reasonable sized lines. A one megabyte buffer isn't a big
deal, but I think a one megabyte line was. Anyway, I hit C-a, C-k and then did
something else. It completed at some point, probably within a minute or
something.

------
BearOso

      for i in {1..1000000}; do echo -n i >> file; done; vim file

